# Living in Bundaberg or Mackay Qld?



## Reinan (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi! We just arrived here in Australia and I am currently undergoing training in Brisbane. After training, I am given a choice between working in Bundaberg, QLD or Mackay, QLD. We are a family of 4. I am not sure which city to choose. My primary considerations would be the cost of living and schooling for the children. My initial salary is around 68K a year. My wife plans to work also once the kids are settled. 

Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

